# craftsman snow blower 536.886122



## NinjaNitrat (Nov 22, 2016)

Just got my hands on this machine, needed a total rebuild as it had had almost zero maintenance in its life. After taking it all apart, the gaskets have simply disintegrated, namely the head gasket, crankcase gasket and the exhaust gasket.

I am trying to find either OEM or comparable replacements and failing that, finding a suitable gasket material so I can make my own.

any help would be great!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Ninja. Stamped into the top of the recoil shroud just in front of the spark plug will be a number, probably starting with 143.XXXXXX. This number will tell us what model of Tecumseh engine you have and find the repair parts you need.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Try sears: CRAFTSMAN SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536886122 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Great machine...write down part numbers and compare prices on Ebay as they are usually cheaper m.


Parts are plentiful on them! Enjoy


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

NAPA or the like (autozone, o'reilly, pep boys) sells gasket material (which I'm sure you probably know if you tore down your machine like that). Tecumseh made those motors --I don't even know which motor you have but they are in everything from lawn mowers to generators to water pumps to god only knows what else... They are plentiful and parts are available. Even if your Craftsman parts seem unavailable, look at the actual Tecumseh motor and the series. On the hard to find stuff, quite often the NLA part is available (or available to easily adapt/mod) on a similar series motor (perhaps one with electric start vs. manual start, for example). 


Sears tends to be stupid expensive for some things and actually decent for others. Shop around and you can find it all at decent prices. Good luck!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Do as Grunt said and find the number on your engine. 
You probably need something like this, but check your number first.
Engine Gasket Set Part #: 36444


----------

